# Can you use EIDL for car repairs?



## LiUber (Feb 22, 2017)

Can we use the EIDL loan for car repairs? Since our car is our business. If the AC goes obviously that's needed for Uber since it's also a requirement..

I found these so is that a no? Doesn't make sense physically property damage IS an economic injury disaster AND your car is your business!! So why not


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

The Section you are referring to is for real estate repairs & expansion

a car repair is considered an accounts payable & is a standard operating expense


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Just do it and claim it as expense if ever bothered. They are looking for people filing fraudulent number of workers and then buying Lamborghinis, not people that are trying to keep their business running and trying to be honest as possible. As long as you didn’t claim more employees or more income then you really have they won’t be looking too hard at the under $150k loans. If it can be written off of your taxes I think it’s an appropriate spending


----------

